# New iPhone app version available



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They just released a 3.0 tested compatible version, looks like mostly minor bug fixes. The new version is 1.3.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

The majority of smartphone owners want to know.

-Craig


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

ctaranto said:


> The majority of smartphone owners want to know.
> 
> -Craig


That's what I want to know. The mobile version of dvr scheduling leaves a lot to be desired. There are several channels missing for me. IPhone isn't the only smartphone out there.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

are there change or release notes?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All the release notes are posted in iTunes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All the release notes are posted in iTunes.


Yup .. Here's the link (must have iTunes):
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307386350&mt=8

Release notes are stated there as:

Improved Memory Usage
Improved Search Folder Display
Ready for OS 3.0


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

tsduke said:


> That's what I want to know. The mobile version of dvr scheduling leaves a lot to be desired. There are several channels missing for me. IPhone isn't the only smartphone out there.


Yes but the one with millions of users...


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Can i trouble someone to paste the notes here. Some of us surf on a Wii and don't have iTunes installed. Oh wait, I see you did that. I didn't notice how few notes there were.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

For those interested in a scheduler app for other mobile phone platforms there are discussions going on here, here, here and here. This thread is about the new iPhone app.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

itzme said:


> Can i trouble someone to paste the notes here. Some of us surf on a Wii and don't have iTunes installed. Oh wait, I see you did that. I didn't notice how few notes there were.


It really is a minor update. If I had realized my post would become a headline, I'd of made sure to put more detail into the post 

As for Blackberry, I'm with you guys. I actually have a Touch, so the app is great if I have a wifi signal. I'd love to see it on the Blackberry App World.


----------



## pixel41 (Jul 16, 2007)

This is great. Smart decision for them to release the iPhone app but not a Blackberry one yet. I'm a developer myself, and the movement is clearly towards iPhone apps, even if you're a PC guy. I guess it's a little unfortunate, because Blackberry's were great back 5 years ago. You couldn't NOT find someone with a Blackberry. But unfortunately they got complacent:nono2:. And the developers of the world started convening towards the iPhone, and I think everyone can use common sense to know that wherever the developers go (and therefore the best apps), the money, and eventually the majority of smart phone users will go as well.

Good job DirecTV!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

pixel41 said:


> This is great. Smart decision for them to release the iPhone app but not a Blackberry one yet. I'm a developer myself, and the movement is clearly towards iPhone apps, even if you're a PC guy. I guess it's a little unfortunate, because Blackberry's were great back 5 years ago. You couldn't NOT find someone with a Blackberry. But unfortunately they got complacent:nono2:. And the developers of the world started convening towards the iPhone, and I think everyone can use common sense to know that wherever the developers go (and therefore the best apps), the money, and eventually the majority of smart phone users will go as well.
> 
> Good job DirecTV!


I agree. I just switched to an iPhone from using Windows Mobile phones for years. Yes, the iPhone is a limited in some ways and some the apps are not fully mature. But, compared to iPhone finding Windows Mobile apps is like wandering in the desert.

Doing things that are possible but painful on other mobile phones is easy and even fun on the iPhone. For example, I can find a movie time on my Windows Mobile if I have to. But, on the iPhone, I almost want to look up movie times at random just because it is so easy and cool.

I'm a Windows guy, but the iPhone clearly has the momentum for app development and deservedly so.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

cover said:


> For example, I can find a movie time on my Windows Mobile if I have to. But, on the iPhone, I almost want to look up movie times at random just because it is so easy and cool.


I know what you mean. The app is quick and easy to find movies playing in the local area.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

cover said:


> I agree. I just switched to an iPhone from using Windows Mobile phones for years. Yes, the iPhone is a limited in some ways and some the apps are not fully mature. But, compared to iPhone finding Windows Mobile apps is like wandering in the desert.
> 
> Doing things that are possible but painful on other mobile phones is easy and even fun on the iPhone. For example, I can find a movie time on my Windows Mobile if I have to. But, on the iPhone, I almost want to look up movie times at random just because it is so easy and cool.
> 
> I'm a Windows guy, but the iPhone clearly has the momentum for app development and deservedly so.


Cover,

I just got rid of two Diamond Touch phones because they stunk as phones, but for things like finding movie times it was fantastic. The Windows Live/Bing application would not only find them for me...but would do it with voice commands. I have an iPod Touch and we're now using Blackberries as our phones.
All in all the Blackberry makes for a better phone. The iPod/iPhone is a nice internet gadget..unfortunately, the iPhone is tied to AT&T rendering it horrid in several areas of the country.

As for the DirecTV scheduler app on the iPhone. It's nice...I don't see it as being all that much better than m.directv.com. Worst of all...they're all tied to the DirecTV backend that seems to miss little things at times...things like not having "tour de france" render any real hits when searched on the day before the race. I guess the front end can only be as good as the database behind it.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

mstanka said:


> Yes but the one with millions of users...


You don't think the Blackberry has millions of users. All carriers have blackberry. Only AT&T has iphone. And the curve out sold the iphone in the 1st quarter this year.

http://news.cnet.com/blackberry-curve-outsells-the-iphone-3g/


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> They just released a 3.0 tested compatible version, looks like mostly minor bug fixes. The new version is 1.3.


Looks like they haven't updated the version number on the store. It still shows 1.2.2 as the version. But when you actually download it, you get the 1.3 version.


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

tsduke said:


> ... And the curve out sold the iphone in the 1st quarter this year.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/blackberry-curve-outsells-the-iphone-3g/


Uh, yeah, but that's because everyone and their brother knew that the 3GS was coming in the second quarter, so they were holding off on iPhone purchases . The 3GS sold over a million units the first _weekend_.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ken S said:


> As for the DirecTV scheduler app on the iPhone. It's nice...I don't see it as being all that much better than m.directv.com. Worst of all...they're all tied to the DirecTV backend that seems to miss little things at times...things like not having "tour de france" render any real hits when searched on the day before the race. I guess the front end can only be as good as the database behind it.


The iPhone app is light years ahead of the m.directv.com or directv.com sites!

But they don't even use the same back-end! Web and back-end programming obviously isn't D*s forte! (don't even mention TVApps!)

As evidenced -- searching for 'tour de France' on the iPhone returns a couple of pages of unrelated France news, PGA golf, World Series of Poker, etc.

Searching the same on m. website returns 7 related VODs and 2 Harry Potter listings!!

And I gave up finding any search of programming on the www site!

Think more 'cycling' and m returns 2 pages of 'The Flying Scotsman' and a couple of the VODs from above but the iPhone app nails it with one category and 36 listings of the Tour! (I don't think VODs are on the iPhone search yet)

I probably use it daily. It's much easier and more convenient than the remote control search!


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

Anybody else notice that the guide data in the new version only goes out 7 days? At least that's what I'm noticing when doing a browse by channel. I got 14 days before this version.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

ToBeFrank said:


> Anybody else notice that the guide data in the new version only goes out 7 days? At least that's what I'm noticing when doing a browse by channel. I got 14 days before this version.


Maybe the receiver they're using to drive the back-end database hasn't finished updating yet !! (a joke -- not sure which emoticon to use!)


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

ToBeFrank said:


> Anybody else notice that the guide data in the new version only goes out 7 days? At least that's what I'm noticing when doing a browse by channel. I got 14 days before this version.


Never mind. Must have been a glitch... I have 14 days again.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

The Iphone is a nice phone i'll give ya that, but it's pretty much useless on the unreliable AT&T network. I had a friend recently drop her service and get rid of the IPhone after only a year due to the fact that the 3G coverage was spotty at best. Apple should have signed a exclusive deal with a carrier who already has the network in place, like Sprint or Verizon. The I Phone is basically like having a ferrari with a toyota corollas engine. It's nice to look at and play with, but you can't drive it very fast.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Directvlover said:


> The Iphone is a nice phone i'll give ya that, but it's pretty much useless on the unreliable AT&T network. I had a friend recently drop her service and get rid of the IPhone after only a year due to the fact that the 3G coverage was spotty at best. Apple should have signed a exclusive deal with a carrier who already has the network in place, like Sprint or Verizon. The I Phone is basically like having a ferrari with a toyota corollas engine. It's nice to look at and play with, but you can't drive it very fast.


I really depends on where you live. AT&T 3G coverage in my area is quite good.


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> I really depends on where you live. AT&T 3G coverage in my area is quite good.


Ditto. And I would bet it's like that for any carrier.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I really depends on where you live. AT&T 3G coverage in my area is quite good.


Yup...AT&T is the most reliable service around here.

It's also the only service that gets reception in my office or my house.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Two years ago I moved from Florida to Oregon, except for a stretch of desolate highway in Wyoming, I had ATT all the way across the country.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Verizon does have better overall coverage, however ATT 3G for me is fine where I live.

Also, it was rumored that Apple approached Verizon first, but Verizon didn't see the business potential of the iPhone. : ( The good news is, I don't think they will make that same mistake again.


----------

